# Thoracentesis Coding



## psawaya (Jan 23, 2013)

I code for a pulmonologist and need clarity on the guidelines for the new thoracentesis codes, 32555 and 32557.

Recently he performed a thoracentesis and therapeutic drainage of a large pleural effusion under direct ultrasound guidance. After localizing the effusion and performing the initial diagnostic tap using a needle, he inserted a large bore needle and inserted a catheter through the needle into the pleural space, then removed the needle leaving the catheter in place. Then he connected the catheter, using a leur lock system, to tubing that was then connected to a separate vaccuum bottle for the therapeutic drainage (the procedure actually required two bottles given the size of the effusion). 

Which of the two codes is appropriate to bill for this procedure?


----------

